# [SOLVED] Help installing XP on new Lenovo Y510 Ideapad



## PopeyeKahn (Apr 14, 2007)

I just bought a Lenovo Y510 Ideapad and love it. However, I don't love Vista and want to install XP. Of course, XP demands that SATA or SCSI drivers be installed from floppy at the beginning of the setup process.

It looks like the driver I need is for Microsoft iSCSI device, (I went into "Devices" and found it under "System Devices".) 

When I downloaded the driver, it is in a self-extracting .exe which I don't know how to manipulate.

Does anyone know of an easy way to do this? I very much want Vista off this machine. It's fast but I know that it would fly with XP and I just hate Vista. Always have.

Thanks to anyone who can help or at least tries.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Help installing XP on new Lenovo Y510 Ideapad*

you need to collect all the xp drivers you need before starting to try and install xp
in some cases they are not available


----------



## muthu14 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: Help installing XP on new Lenovo Y510 Ideapad*

You can find all the answers in lenovo website itself, they have all the drivers for xp .. the hard drive issue is posted in the lenovo website itself


----------



## PAS_PAA (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: Help installing XP on new Lenovo Y510 Ideapad*

Hi,

I'm having the same problem. Bought a Y510 for my wife. Want to get rid of Vista before giving it to her. I have collected all the drivers that Lenovo has on their support website. I have seen elsewhere that people have gotten this to work, but I can not get Audio and Video drivers to work.
When trying to run the driver programs the machine tells me it can't find correct drivers for this type of HW. 

Any hints and ideas are welcome


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Help installing XP on new Lenovo Y510 Ideapad*



PAS_PAA said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm having the same problem. Bought a Y510 for my wife. Want to get rid of Vista before giving it to her. I have collected all the drivers that Lenovo has on their support website. I have seen elsewhere that people have gotten this to work, but I can not get Audio and Video drivers to work.
> When trying to run the driver programs the machine tells me it can't find correct drivers for this type of HW.
> ...


try these drivers from lenovo website (for vista and XP). uninstall the video and audio drivers you have installed before. no idea which is which but from website there are two audio drivers (Audio Driver I and Audio Driver II). i guess you just have to install both. for the video there are also two (Nvidia or Intel) so try it both and uninstall what you do not need.


----------



## PAS_PAA (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: Help installing XP on new Lenovo Y510 Ideapad*

Thanks TriggerFinger

Got the video to work. Not quite sure how, but it works. Audio is still a problem. I have all the drivers you point to and followed the instruction to install Audio Driver I, restart, install Audio Driver II.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Help installing XP on new Lenovo Y510 Ideapad*



PAS_PAA said:


> Thanks TriggerFinger
> 
> Got the video to work. Not quite sure how, but it works. Audio is still a problem. I have all the drivers you point to and followed the instruction to install Audio Driver I, restart, install Audio Driver II.


Hey that's good news... 

Let's hope the audio would work too. you just have to restart after installing Audio Driver II... 

Make sure that:

The Mute function is off.
The headphone jack is not used.
Speakers is selected as a playback device.

To check the settings, right-click the Sound icon at the bottom-right corner of the task bar and select Playback from the pull down menu.

To change the playback device settings to Speakers, do as follows:

When all players are turned off, select Speakers and click Set Default button.
Click the OK button to save the settings.

they should work because the drivers were from their own website. :grin:

Post back what happens...


----------



## PAS_PAA (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: Help installing XP on new Lenovo Y510 Ideapad*

SUCCESS!!!!!

Finally got it to work. In desperation I did a complete reformat of C: and reinstall of XP. Not 100% sure what made it work this time, but here are the steps in case anyone is interested. My guess is that I installed some drivers in wrong order or forgot a restart at some point?!?!?

1. Install XP. Has to be with SP2 slipstreamed. Otherwise it installation will fail.
(In the following, restart whenever prompted)
2. Install Chipset Drivers 
3. Install Video Drivers. I used the Intel Video drivers
At this point all USB ports stopped working.
4. Install ACPI drivers
5. Install Audio driver I 
6. RESTART
7. Install Audio driver II
8. RESTART
9. Install remaining drivers in order : Camera, LAN, modem, cardreader, touchpad (got an error on this one, but it doesn't seem to matter), TVCard, WLAN , Bluetooth, EnergyCut, Hotkey
10. Go to Settings -> Controlpanel -> System -> Hardware -> Device Manager. Under USB controllers, start uninstalling the Intel(r) ICH8 Family USB Universal Bus Host Controller and then restarting. After restart, the PC finds new HW and now the USB ports should work again.
Voila!

Thanks for the answers to my queries. After getting this to work I can recommend this laptop. Very good deal (after mail in rebate :smile


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Help installing XP on new Lenovo Y510 Ideapad*

Thank you for the update. Glad to know you got it sorted out.


----------



## noisedeputy (Sep 22, 2008)

so I installed Audio Device I and then Audio Device II, and it was showing 2 different audio controls in my tray so I thought maybe I was only supposed to have one, so I uninstalled 1, and I thought oh **** I probably wasn't supposed to do that, and uninstalled the other. And now I can't get it to work, I'm a total failure and newbie when it comes to all this stuff, but I seriously need some dummy proof help and preferably nothing too elaborate on how to get my audio to work again on this y510.

any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

reinstall the drivers and software
you will find them on the lenovo site


----------



## PAS_PAA (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi Noisedeputy

I don't remember seeing two audio controls, but you definitely need to install both audio driver files. The more I think about it, the more convinced I am that my initial failure was due to incorrect order of installing the drivers, so now that you have done some uninstalling and reinstalling, my guess is that you'll have to start from scratch to get it to work. 

Hope you'll get it to work


----------



## philv (Oct 28, 2008)

USB solution worked great. I had everything working but Device Manager was reporting issues with USB root hub. Uninstall of the Intel(r) ICH8 and reboot did the trick - thanks!

Re: Audio - there are two and you need to install the first one, reboot and then install the second (they are named appropriately on the Lenovo web site at http://consumersupport.lenovo.com/lenovo/Drivers/list.aspx?CategoryID=134&page=2).


----------

